# Tonspur bearbeiten



## Maki (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich müßte da bisschen was an der Tonspur von einem Mpeg Video verändern, der Hindergrundlärm (es handelt sich bei dieser Filmdatei um Messeaufnahmen) ist zu laut. 

Ich hab da auch noch ein Avi Video das will VirtualDub und TMPGEnc nicht in MPEG umwandeln. Bei den anderen AVIs gehts aber.

Kennt sich damit jemand aus?

Gruß


----------



## goela (30. Oktober 2003)

Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, dass Du mit TMPEG den Ton vom Video abkoppelst (MPEG-Tools in Menü File) und dann den MPEG2-Ton mit entsprechendem Programm bearbeitest und dann wieder mit TMPEG verbindest!

Noch ne Frage: Steht Dir kein Schnittprogramm zur Verfügung, welches MPEG2-Dateien verarbeiten kann?


----------



## Maki (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut mit sowas aus.
Kannst du mir ein Schnittprogramm empfählen und den einen oder anderen Tipp dazu geben?

Gruß


----------



## goela (31. Oktober 2003)

Schau doch mal im Thread "Wichtig: Videotools" nach. Dort findest Du drei Programme die Du kostenlos herunterladen kannst. Ist das was!

Empfehlen kann man natürlich viele Programme - ist die Frage des Geldbeutels. (Premiere, Videostudio, Mediastudio etc.)
Also schau doch mal zuerst bei den kostenlosen Programme, damit Du nicht gleich Geld ausgeben musst!


----------



## Maki (31. Oktober 2003)

Hab mir mal das Thread "Wichtig: Videotools" angeschaut und mit dem Tool GSpot folgendes raus gefunden.

Was für ein codec muß ich dafür installieren.

Gruß


----------



## Maki (31. Oktober 2003)

Das sagt VirtualDub zum AVI Video


----------



## Maki (2. November 2003)

Ich komm da echt nicht weiter.
Kann mir bitte einer helfen?


----------



## kasper (3. November 2003)

VirtualDub sagt dir doch welchen Codec dir noch fehlt . Du brauchst nur noch mit einer Suchmaschine nach "mp42 download" suchen.


----------



## Maki (3. November 2003)

vielen Dank.

Ich hab da noch eine Frage ich hab jetzt bestimmt 3 verschiedene codec installiert muß ich da jetzt den codec brauch aktivieren oder sind automatisch alle 3 codec aktiv.

Gruß


----------



## Erpel (3. November 2003)

Normalerweise muss man einen Codec nicht "aktivieren" Wenn du die Installiert hast, müsste es doch funktionieren.


----------



## Maki (3. November 2003)

Danke geht wunderbar.

Gruß


----------

